# Throw up that smells & looks like diarrhea?



## Runswithdogs

Osa messed her crate yesterday- or so we thought, because it smelled like poop and was the color of poop, with some poop-shaped lumps in there. But after cleaning the crate (and her bed, and the carpet, and the drapes), she started whining and then went into REgen's crate and threw up some more foul-smelling vomit, and then again in the living room (on the off-white carpet, of course). She went outside and had some runny stool as well. It was after hours so we called the vet, and they said if she kept throwing up, to bring her to the e-vet, otherwise hold all food and just let her have liquids.

She seems fine today, normal energy, hasn't had any more upset. 

The vet said we didn't need to bring her in today unless she seemed lethargic or had a poor appetite, any thoughts about what might have happened? The only out of the ordinary thing I can think of is that I gave her some Traumeel becuase she was limping after some overly athletic stunts on our daily hike.


----------



## DharmasMom

I don't know about dogs but if people are vomiting stool, it is usually sign of bowel obstruction. I would have gone to the vet anyway. Just to be sure she was okay. If she does it again, definitely take her right in.


----------



## stacey_eight

Could she have been eating poop of some kind?


----------



## PuffinGirl

That's definitely a sign of an obstruction (unless she ate poop and it came back up), so you should keep a very close eye on her!


----------



## Elaine

There is nothing worse smelling or horrible to clean up than poopy vomit. This is fairly common for a dog to eat poo and then puke it up in the house. Be glad it wasn't on the bed. I wouldn't worry about it at this point.


----------



## Runswithdogs

She might have gotten into the litterbox somehow, but this seemed like more volume than she would have gotten there. 
She definitely is hungry (she hasn't had food for 12 hours) and doesn't show signs of pain when I touch her belly. She peed this morning but didn't poop, but that doesn't seem odd given that she threw up everything and then had diarrhea yesterday.

I am just trying to figure out if we should be concerned if she shows normal energy and is eager to eat boiled chicken when we offer tonight...I am not going to play fetch with her or the usual just in case.


----------



## Elaine

You wouldn't believe how poo can expand once puked up as it usually includes dinner and other things. If she feels fine, I wouldn't worry. Dogs do this all the time, although, puking up cat poo is just a little more special


----------



## Aren Dickman

When my senior dog vomited stool, I didn't think anything of it really because she eats her poo and I figured that was why. Although now that I think back she has never vomited stool in the 6 years i've had her, and she has always had the nasty habit.
When she refused to eat a couple of days later and I noticed her straining to defecate I decided to take her in. 
Thankfully (and after 2 enemas and an overnight stay) she is better ,but I watch her to make sure she is going regularly. I would just watch your dog closer and make sure it isn't eating poop and going #2 normally. If anything else "weird" like this starts happening; I would take her in immediately.


----------



## Runswithdogs

So odd...no throwup today, she ate a bit of boiled chicken with the broth (from boiling, no salt), and instead of a kong I left her with a frozen brothsicle when I left for work...she seems normal, has peed 2 more times but hasn't pooped yet or tried to poop, so no poop since the explosion last night.

She definitely has an appetite and doesn't seem any different except possibly a little more tired. I hate being a worrywart!


----------



## carmspack

You have to visit the vet. There are problems which involve the liver that will have this kind of thing going on.
Get your peace of mind.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Mika140

One of my GSD's did that a couple years back...and maybe once before that. She hadn't eaten any dog or cat poop, so it was just from her normal food. I would be worried about an obstruction if it continued more than one episode without any stool coming out. But with mine, when it just happened once, then went back to normal, I didn't worry about it too much....and she's been fine since. Pretty gross though.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

We had the same simular problem with our Nero. Don't worry to much1 its most likely to be gastro-interitus a tummy upset could be caused by stress, We were in the middle of moving house and the first night in our new property Nero started to have the runs streamed with blood! I was so upset as I thought he may have liver problems, But we took him to the 24hr emergency vets at midnight and the vet said it was gastro-interitus the vet gave him a shoot of anti-biotics and some sachets of rehydration fluid that you just mix with a pint of water. And told us to feed him a dry diet for a few days to clear up the his runs! Hope this is helps!?


----------



## Runswithdogs

This happened Thursday day/night, we didn't feed Thursday dinner or Friday breakfast, Friday evening she had some boiled chicken in its own broth, plus extra broth, this a.m.. same breakfast. She's acting normal, no signs of pain when I palpate her abdomen, wants to play fetch, has a normal appetite, is drinking water, but she hasn't pooped since Thursday evening. She isn't trying to poop either, she has peed every time we go out but hasn't been doing what they do when they had too much bone, which is straining to poop. 

I am reluctant to take the trip to the e-vet unless it's necessary, we have been the type to take them in at any sign of anything, but every single time so far it's been a waste of time and money- the vet was the one saying look for loss of appetite, straining to go ot the bathroom, lethargy, pale gums, etc before bringing her to the e-vet.


----------



## vat

My older dog ate her poo all the time and she did on a few occasions throw it back up. Yuck! I think it was just because her tummy was distressed and that was one of the things she had in it. She also would have loose stool if she ate to much poo (I am so happy my current dogs do not do this).

If she seems fine and you followed your vets advice then I would not worry to much. But if you see any distress I would get to the vet.


----------



## Elaine

I can't see any reason to go to the vet for this. Your dog is eating and drinking fine, has no diarrhea, and feels fine. Relax. Dogs eat poo and then puke it up in the house. It's gross, but no big deal so long as they continue to feel fine.


----------



## CassandGunnar

We just had this happen with Gunnar within the last couple of weeks. With him, it's knucklebones. If he gnaws on one of them for too long, he gets an upset tummy and throws up stuff that is the same color/smell as poo.
We just have to watch his bone intake and clean up after him. I have called our vet before but have never had to take him in.
We just make sure he's got plenty of water so he doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## BowWowMeow

This was really common for my dog, Massie, who had all kinds of GI issues including a stomach ulcer. 

I just fasted and did the bland diet for a couple of days and sometimes gave her Metro. That was before I knew anything about holistic options. Now I've got a whole cabinet full of stuff including slippery elm, Homeopet's Digestive Upsets, probiotics, pumpkin, etc.


----------



## Runswithdogs

Ruth, how long without poop before we should be concerned? Going to feed some canned pumpkin with her evening meal.


----------



## Elaine

She cleaned out her system with the vomit - some may have been diarrhea - then fasted for a long time, and then have been feeding bland and not a whole lot of that, I wouldn't worry about seeing any poo for another day or two, depending on how much you have been feeding. It takes time for things to come out the other end once it's been cleaned out. 

If she's not having the runs and you are concerned about constipation, don't feed the pumpkin. Just give her a little more time for things to move through her system before panicking. Remember, you said yourself she looks and feels fine. Relax.


----------



## Runswithdogs

Thanks, Elaine! We love them so much that it's hard not to get worried when something unusual happens, and they're also the first dogs we've ever owned as adults, so I think we have new parent syndrome, lol.

She honestly seems to be acting normally, the only thing that is maybe off is that she is more mellow than usual, which if dogs are like humans, would be normal after a nasty bout of a stomach bug. She wants to eat and drink and when we are outside, is all about the tennis ball. 

Thanks for the reassurance, it helps to hear from people with more experience owning dogs!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Runswithdogs said:


> Ruth, how long without poop before we should be concerned? Going to feed some canned pumpkin with her evening meal.


If she hasn't eaten and she already did a lot of throwing up then she doesn't have anything in there to poop. Don't worry!


----------



## Runswithdogs

Well, she pooped a healthy poop last night after her 3rd meal of chicken and double-boiled rice plus broth, added a tablespoon of pumpkin to last night's dinner. She seems to be feeling better, but we'll keep her on bland another day and then try again? 
I was such a worried wreck over the **** dog!


----------



## Elaine

I think I can safely say you sort of over reacted. I don't get even a little concerned over one vomit, no matter if it is poopy vomit or not, as dogs puke and that's a fact of life. You should get worried if they keep vomiting, have bloody vomit, repeated diarrhea, fever, not eating or drinking, or just plain doesn't feel well.


----------



## Runswithdogs

Elaine said:


> I think I can safely say you sort of over reacted. I don't get even a little concerned over one vomit, no matter if it is poopy vomit or not, as dogs puke and that's a fact of life. You should get worried if they keep vomiting, have bloody vomit, repeated diarrhea, fever, not eating or drinking, or just plain doesn't feel well.


Elaine, 
I think you're totally right. Regen (other GSD) was a puker for the first 6 months we had her, she got carsick all the time so I got used to the hues of dog puke.

I think this just scared me because the puke smelled like and looked like puke and I made the mistake of using Google.

We'll be less neurotic the more experience we get


----------



## Elaine

It's called live and learn. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## carmspack

The very first post contained the word poop three times , and the vomitting seemed to be an aggressive attempt to purge something. Bed (crate) carpet and drapes , so what , projectile vomitting, and then leaving room to purge more.
I would still check it out -- . See what happens next time she has a normal meal, or excercise. Knew of a dog that similar symptoms , on and off episodes, finally needed medical help. On the table in surgery he was found to have a mass of undigested pigs ears and so much necrotized tissue that he could not be saved.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Runswithdogs

Well, I think we found the culprit. There was a small hole chewed out of the drape that we only noticed when cleaning up the vomit splatters.

The incident was Thursday, and she ate with gusto Friday night, Saturday, Sunday, and this a.m. She pooped Saturday night finally (healthy poop), not at all yesterday or this morning but appeared to have normal energy and be feeling well.

Just now she started licking her lips and (warning, this is gross), this is what she threw up. Looks the exact shade of the drapes, of course it seems 2x bigger than the hole is, but I think this is what caused the whole thing.

Thank god this time I caught her before she puked and she did it in her crate.

Hopefully that is the end of that!


----------



## Runswithdogs

Wow, there was more...now I'm wondering else if she maybe ate a navy blue towel or sock? Because I can't imagine how all that came from that one little hole unless it just expands incredibly!


----------



## Miikkas mom

Runswithdogs said:


> Well, I think we found the culprit. There was a small hole chewed out of the drape that we only noticed when cleaning up the vomit splatters.
> 
> The incident was Thursday, and she ate with gusto Friday night, Saturday, Sunday, and this a.m. She pooped Saturday night finally (healthy poop), not at all yesterday or this morning but appeared to have normal energy and be feeling well.
> 
> Just now she started licking her lips and (warning, this is gross), this is what she threw up. Looks the exact shade of the drapes, of course it seems 2x bigger than the hole is, but I think this is what caused the whole thing.
> 
> Thank god this time I caught her before she puked and she did it in her crate.
> 
> Hopefully that is the end of that!


Oh my!  I'm glad to hear that you figured it out though!  

There is some spray stuff you can pick up at Long Leash that is supose to keep them from chewing/eating things...I have a bottle that I used when Miikka was little (she like to chew shoes so I sprayed it on my shoes). Anyway, you can have it (if I can find it) and give it a try. If it works you can pick up some more at Long Leash. I cant remember the name of it...something like Apple Bitter?? I'll send you an email if I find the bottle (its almost full) and you can drop by and pick it up.


----------



## Runswithdogs

Ugh, after throwing up more, we found the towel in the crate she rides in the back of the truck with the corner missing. She threw up more than enough to account for the piece missing, and then threw up 6 more times (clear stuff).

Now she is acting sick and has "down dog" face. We're offering chicken broth and taking her to the vet tomorrow- if this had happened separate of Thursday, I wouldn't worry, but this is bad, right? Unless that was one unnatural towel, she must have eaten it after Thursday. Which means that it isn't related to the whole poop-puking incident?

Argh. Vet bill, here we come.


----------



## PuffinGirl

If it were me, I would take her tonight, at least for an xray. Obstructions can be very bad, and need to be dealt with immediately. 

I hope your baby feels better soon. =(


----------



## Runswithdogs

We are taking her to the E-vet...she threw up again and I'd rather have a balance on my cc then be sorry. Please wish us luck!


----------



## carmspack

wow --- you were lucky she was able to vomit up the curtain piece for you to see. Hope things are okay for you tomorrow.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Miikkas mom

Runswithdogs said:


> We are taking her to the E-vet...she threw up again and I'd rather have a balance on my cc then be sorry. Please wish us luck!


Thinking only positive thoughts for Osa!! Please let me know asap how it goes!! I’ll be up all night worrying.


----------



## PuffinGirl

Please let us know how Osa is doing! I'm so glad you took her to the ER vet! Sometimes it's worth the extra money, even if it's just for peace of mind.


----------



## Runswithdogs

She spent the night there on IV fluids and initially they were going to go straight to surgery, but decided it was safe to keep her on fluids and monitor her and do a second xray in the a.m. 
The X-ray this am looked better than the first, but there is definitely something in there...so now we are transferring her to a regular vet to read the x-rays, possibly do an ultrasound, and decide about surgery.


----------



## PuffinGirl

Poor baby girl! I'm so glad that she's getting good care! I'll be sending good thoughts her way today.


----------



## Miikkas mom

In case anyone is wondering, Osa had surgery this morning. They found a piece of towel in her intestines. Her stomach and intestines where also inflamed. She is home now but she still has a catheter in her. She will return to the vet tomorrow morning.

I’m sure runswithdogs will be on, at some point when she has time, to give further details. Osa is doing as well as can be expected. Poor baby!!


----------



## PuffinGirl

Poor Osa! I'm SO glad that this was caught in time. I hope she's back to 100% soon.


----------



## katieliz

SO glad osa got to the vet...ALWAYS better to be safe than sorry, these dogs can get themselves into so much trouble, and the things they sometimes eat just boggles my mind. sending good thoughts for osa and really hoping everything turns out okay.


----------



## smdaigle

My thoughts are with Osa . . .


It's really scary how quickly some of these dogs will consume fabric. I don't know what it is but Ridley would probably do the same thing. Even though I keep him with me and keep the house as "dog safe" as possible he grabs things very quickly and will start to swallow them so fast it'll make your head spin. So far we've been fortunate but it scares me because lately he's going for fabric. 

I'm glad Osa is getting the care she needs and hope shes well soon!


----------



## GSDElsa

I hope she recovers quickly! How scary. I get so nervous with stuff like that. They dogs get into everything.

This forum is so great--so many knowledgable people....they were right--obstruction.


----------



## evybear15

So glad this was caught! Wishing Osa has a speedy recovery and that she gets back to normal in no time.


----------



## krystyne73

Good thing you were watching her closely and were worried. Hope everything works outs and she has a speeding recovery


----------



## PuffinGirl

katieliz said:


> SO glad osa got to the vet...ALWAYS better to be safe than sorry, these dogs can get themselves into so much trouble, and the things they sometimes eat just boggles my mind. sending good thoughts for osa and really hoping everything turns out okay.


That's my thought as well. The cost of an exam is always worth my peace of mind.


----------



## Runswithdogs

She is recovering well...got the catheter out yesterday morning and has a good appetite, not thrilled about her cone collar but we are just so happy to see the tail wagging again. She had towel in her intestines that would have caused major damage if we waited it out. The vet removed all she could and pushed the last bit into her colon rather than doing a 2nd incision and she passed it the morning after the surgery. Now she has a stomach full of staples and we have a $2100 vet bill, but she is still alive and looks like she'll be okay, so ti was all worth it!
THe things we do for these dogs. 

And MiikkasMom is a very good doggie friend to us!


----------



## PuffinGirl

Yay!! I'm so glad to hear she's feeling better! =)


----------



## evybear15

So glad that she's recovering!! I cringe to think about bills like that, but..honestly..I'd rather have a happy, and healthy pup. 

She's lucky she has someone who loves her like you do and are willing to do whatever it takes.


----------



## panzerghost

The exact same thing happened to my pup last night. He started projectile vomiting the night before last in his crate. yesterday I took him to the vet they took an xray and the vet found something like a towel too. The vet said from the x-ray there was very little chance of him passing it and the longer I wait the greater the risk of perforation. He gave me AD canned food and sent us home. instructed us to keep him hydrated and we scheduled the surgery for today. 

I took him home last night gave him two spoonfuls of cod liver oil, put his crate outside (left the door open) and gave him free range of the yard all night for the first time. This morning when I woke up I went outside and he was acting his normal self. I checked the area where he poops and found one of the biggest dish towels we have in the shape of poop. So sometime between 11:30pm and 7:00 am he passed a towel (thank god)


----------



## Runswithdogs

panzerghost said:


> The exact same thing happened to my pup last night. He started projectile vomiting the night before last in his crate. yesterday I took him to the vet they took an xray and the vet found something like a towel too. The vet said from the x-ray there was very little chance of him passing it and the longer I wait the greater the risk of perforation. He gave me AD canned food and sent us home. instructed us to keep him hydrated and we scheduled the surgery for today.
> 
> I took him home last night gave him two spoonfuls of cod liver oil, put his crate outside (left the door open) and gave him free range of the yard all night for the first time. This morning when I woke up I went outside and he was acting his normal self. I checked the area where he poops and found one of the biggest dish towels we have in the shape of poop. So sometime between 11:30pm and 7:00 am he passed a towel (thank god)


You got incredibly lucky.

Funny story, we have been scrupulous about not leaving socks, towels, rags, stuffed toys, etc anywhere in the house and the same dog managed to gulp just the foot off the platypus on her flirtpole while playing. And then had the projectile poop vomit...this time it was a much smaller thing and after getting an xray for piece of mind, we went the more conservative route. It seems that she passed it on her own this time, which is a relief since we had two more payments before we had paid off last year's surgery!


----------



## Dakotasmom23

I found this thread doing a search today. Well, my 4 month old baby girl is at the vet awaiting surgery for a foreign body obstruction too. Same thing, she was awake all night vomiting up poop--huge amounts! And the most liquid diarrhea ever coming out her bottom. It was seriously the most disgusting thing I've ever seen. I have no idea what Dakota could have gotten into. I'm worried to death about her, but I feel a little better reading your puppy had the same thing and recovered.


----------



## shaner

There's some stories in here that ended on a high note, thankfully, but don't let any vet talk you into waiting when it comes to an obstruction. An obstruction is absolutely an emergency. 

A few vets have told me "don't ever let the sun set or rise when it comes to an obstruction." The problem is that a simple Xray doesn't give them the info they need to determine whether it's life threatening or whether treatment can be delayed. Always push to get surgery done the same day as the diagnosis, or at the very least, have a more detailed ultrasound done immediately so you know exactly what you're looking at.


----------



## waylon

our we now feed him blue sweet potatoe german sheppard had that problem when 4 months old and we had to have 12 inches of intestine removed it looked like a sleeve turned inside out cost us 1400 be he stayed for 3 days to doing well now other that has some sort of allergy now itches alot didnt do before we now feed him blue sweet potatoe and salmon seems to do real well on that


----------



## lisgje

Read all the posts and comments and have one short and sweet comment. when your dog is vomiting foul smelling anything... go to the vet. Just my thoughts after having dogs with IBD, bloat and other digestive issues.


----------



## Dakotasmom23

Didn't mean to hijack this thread but also didn't want to start a new topic for the same symptoms. Quick update to my Dakota's surgery yesterday...despite looking like an obstruction on xray and having all the presenting symptoms to suggest obstruction--the vets (all 3 of them!) could not find anything in her stomach or intestines. She did however have a misplaced kidney??? So they biopsied that to make sure it wasn't causing issues. But right now the vet has a theory that perhaps either the obstruction moved, or the misplaced kidney was what he felt on exam/saw on the xray. STRANGE! If the kidney is not causing this, then we are assuming she has a bad gastro-intestional infection. So she's on a host of drugs. But she's in good spirits this morning and has not had any more vomiting/diarrhea (yes, she had the poop vomit!). Just wanted to post an update in case someone else comes searching for similar symptoms.


----------

